# Garrett AiResearch turbo?



## VixenUNBREAKABLE (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I can't really find **** about this turbo, except that it's from a Saab/Volvo. I got it for free and was just wondering if it will work on my 12v VR. And if not, is it even worth selling? Stamps say m10 a/r 42. 











Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

VixenUNBREAKABLE said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I can't really find **** about this turbo, except that it's from a Saab/Volvo. I got it for free and was just wondering if it will work on my 12v VR. And if not, is it even worth selling? Stamps say m10 a/r 42.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either that's a huge foot, or a small turbo 
It looks to be a small t3, probably close to a super 60. Probably good for about 300hp. Way way way too small for your VR. You could probably get $200-$400 or so for it depending on it's shape. Craigslist it, some honda will be able to use it. You need something bigger like a T66 or something. I know that this is an old turbo, and there's lots of others out there. If you're looking for used, maybe a diesel turbo? Something off a F250 diesel or something might work.


----------



## VixenUNBREAKABLE (Jun 23, 2008)

VWBugman00 said:


> Either that's a huge foot, or a small turbo
> It looks to be a small t3, probably close to a super 60. Probably good for about 300hp. Way way way too small for your VR. You could probably get $200-$400 or so for it depending on it's shape. Craigslist it, some honda will be able to use it. You need something bigger like a T66 or something. I know that this is an old turbo, and there's lots of others out there. If you're looking for used, maybe a diesel turbo? Something off a F250 diesel or something might work.


Thanks for the info! That's not my foot btw lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## super73vw (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm using same turbo with a .63 ar exhaust side on my vrt at 14psi


----------

